

Show HN: An embitious Hacker News reader built with Ember.js - chancancode
http://chancancode.github.io/hn-reader/about

======
apricot13
It would be nice if the previews would work without needing an API key :( -
could you do a readability version and an iframe version?

one niggly visual thing! In Chrome (windoze 8 Version 40.0.2214.115 m) When I
hover my mouse over the images in those 'cards' a new full height scrollbar
appears on the right.

------
bbrennan
This is beautiful. Add keyboard controls and it'll become my favorite way to
read HN.

My only other suggestion is to remove the title bar above the article preview,
since it pushes the content below the fold and doesn't contain new information

------
10dpd
Really love the design here. Is there a template (e.g. for Bootstrap) for this
kind of responsive layout? Starting to see this more and more.

------
thoughtpalette
Awesome job. Just needs infinite scroll added to the article list :}

------
randomgood
Plugin for firefox?

------
PeterWhittaker
FYI: Displays nothing (blank page) with cookies disabled.

------
selbyk
Beautiful, man

------
jayphelps
such wow.

------
james1x0
IM ON THE INTERNET

------
errorr42
Sorry, we could not extract a preview for this article.

SO NICE SUCH FEATURES Just small recommendation -test your shit

~~~
kalv
A recommendation for you: read more than a couple of words before clicking to
another thread to hate on - "Setup Readibility integration to enable article
previews."

